# Making yogurt



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Has anyone here tried this before? It seems like it would be cheaper to make it than buy it all the time. I'm trying the recipe from this siteHow to make your own yogurt - An illustrated guide

I just made it. So it will be another 6 or so hours til it's done. I'm hoping it will turn out good. If not I'll probably feed it all to Zenith instead of just some of it.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Man, that's too much work for yogurt!! HAHA! My yogurt experience is buying a $.56 pop top and enjoy! 

Let me know how it turns out though, I'd try it...


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Well it's all finished. I used 2% milk and added vanilla and sugar. It tastes good. I'm definately going to make it again. I like buying the little ones too, but my man and daughter eat them all before I get any.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Dang, I'm going to have to make a bucket of it now. My girl LOVES yogurt too...I left for work had 10, came back had 6. grr...


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

WOAH I thought you were making yogurt for dogs! I was like SUGAR?!?! LOL 

how did they turn out? you said it taste good, was it worth the trouble? and do you think you could add fruit to it i like the yogurt with the fruit pieces in it!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Mine made a kinda thinner yogurt, but I used 2% and didn't have a thermometer. Also I didn't realize my oven light was out so I don't know if it stayed at the right temp for as long as it was supposed to. I think you could add fruit. The lady on there says add it after it's done because it has bacteria of it's own. You could add it while the milk is boiling though. I'm gonna try and get a thermometer and also a new light for my stove. I didn't realize it was out until I tried to turn it on. lol.

I think it was worth it. You don't have to pay much attention to it if you have two pans that will fit in each other or a double boiler thingy. I'll be making more in a couple of weeks. Or probly sooner since it might all get eaten.

I made some special for Zenith and another special batch for my 5 month old baby since he isn't supposed to have cow milk yet.


----------

